# wanted parts Constant-velocity joint, front diff , etc..



## spawner (May 18, 2007)

Constant-velocity joint front
front diff
rear brakes
rear bumper with lip
postage to slovakia
stage 2 gearbox

offers via email or PM : [email protected]


----------

